# How Often Do You Sing?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

How often do you sing? It could be just casual singing in the bath/shower or at leisure, or something more learned. I'm sure everyone sings. It's really a question of how often.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't enjoy singing. Fortunately, in church, I can play saxophone, so I get around that problem. I selected a few times a month.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I was singing about an hour ago. It was horrible.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I do a mock Zimmy whenever I listen to a Dylan album.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

In my early 20s I used to sing in a rock band. I didn't sing for years after apart from our yearly meet up and jam with mates but tbh I've never been a very good singer. When we are allowed (not at the moment) I sing in music lessons with various primary classes. I'm missing doing this at the moment.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There is one good singer in my family and she's my cousin who is 12 years older than me. Believe it or not, she sang for Leonard Bernstein one time in the 1970s. I wish I knew more about it. I'll have to pick her brain the next time I talk to her. Unfortunately it's not very often because she lives in Tel Aviv.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

My singing amounts to just the National Anthem and luckily there is no law against singing it badly. Especially when it's sung like this (please ignore the political venue):


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Many times a day the same lines from the same song - to ensure I spend at least 30 seconds washing hands.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Every day - just as a tune or song pops into my head. I've always done it, from when I was a toddler in my cot rehearsing my repertoire of nursery rhymes. My mother had six children and always wanted a bit of peace - mainly on my account she made a household 'Rule of No Singing', which I was always breaking inadvertently.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Many times a day as I try to find melodies, motives and phrases to improvise over songs and chord progressions. Then I go and blow it into my sax :angel:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I do a mock Zimmy whenever I listen to a Dylan album.


Prince does it for me. Sometimes I can't help but try to mimic him on When Doves Cry, including the screams. There's just some satisfying build up from a mumble to the screams. I also mimicked Lennon in Mother. I think I used it as a form of therapy from the bureaucracy at work before.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

vincula said:


> Many times a day as I try to find melodies, motives and phrases to improvise over songs and chord progressions. Then I go and blow it into my sax :angel:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I've done that also. I've come up with some of my best licks by scat singing into a tape recorder.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Up to about age 40 I sang regularly - countertenor, weekly rehearsals for 3 different amateur choirs/groups and some performances. A change in family circumstancess combined with a house move brought an end to this, subsequently lack of use plus heavy smoking didn't do the voice much good; more recently a cancerous growth on vocal chords finished the job, I can still talk and occasionally try singing but the range and volume are gone.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dorsetmike said:


> Up to about age 40 I sang regularly - countertenor, weekly rehearsals for 3 different amateur choirs/groups and some performances. A change in family circumstancess combined with a house move brought an end to this, subsequently lack of use plus heavy smoking didn't do the voice much good; more recently a cancerous growth on vocal chords finished the job, I can still talk and occasionally try singing but the range and volume are gone.


So did you sing baroque and renaissance music, Mike - it must have been a great way to learn about it. :tiphat:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

One group, (the Uxacona singers based in Oakengates) did a lot of madrigals and motets, we also did a Bach Passion each year, one year we did the Messiah - hard work with a comparatively small group think we had about 28 members, also within that group we had a quartet SATB, with me as the A. We hosted a concert by the Kings singers one year. They made a record with Wellington Girls school and soloists of Verdi Requiem a year or so before I joined them.

Another group was run as an "evening class" in the local community centre, quite a mixture of works, from Gilbert and Sullivan to Monteverdi.

The local C of E church choir was the third, Hymns A&M, psalms, Te Deum, Jubillate, Magnificat and Nunc Dimittus every week plus occasional albums.

Does anyone in the Telford area know if Uxacona singers are still going?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Never, to my deep and lasting regret. I'm tone dumb: not tone deaf, as I have no trouble hearing if another voice or instrument is off pitch. But I cannot pitch my own voice to a note. Give me a note to sing and I might get into the same octave. Tragic. I would love to be able to sing. ☹


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I sing nearly daily if you can call what I do singing; impressions of a goat dying from chain-smoking after a long life of yelling in an auditorium may be more accurate. Other members of my household are very appreciative. Especially during Covid times.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

For me it's somewhere between "A few times a month" and "A few times/seldom during the year". I chose the latter. I only sing when there is little or no chance of being heard. I'm way too self-conscious to sing around others! :lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I cannot sing to save my life.

Have to say though we live in an apartment and downstairs has his girlfriend visiting. Can hear her singing away. Must be rehearsing because she is in a choir


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Ha ha. I realised just now that I had been quietly singing an old Scottish folk song to myself as I answered the poll. 

I sing during long drives, long walks.....while washing up....though I try not to embarrass myself by singing in public.

It's worse - earlier today I had lunch at a friend's place and three of us began singing round her piano (her husband went off to do something to his hovercraft while we were at it).


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Last memorable singing was few years ago when I and my wife were driving home from difficult job. It was beautiful warm summer day and we had long drive ahead still. We could not find anything listenable on the radio but classical. So when Traviata "Libiamo ne' lieti calici" came on we blasted along as much we could remember and make up the words. With windows wide open we drove through small town sharing our joy with locals.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A couple of years back I joined our church choir in the Tenor section. I've always been a 1st Tenor, but later in life have lost the ability to achieve a head voice. 

I enjoy singing a lot, and often will sing along on the hymns that I am playing either on organ or piano. I've done some solo work (liturgy chanting) at church and have been able to improve my voice over the past couple years.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alinde said:


> Ha ha. I realised just now that I had been quietly singing an old Scottish folk song to myself as I answered the poll.
> 
> I sing during long drives, long walks.....while washing up....though I try not to embarrass myself by singing in public.
> 
> It's worse - earlier today I had lunch at a friend's place and three of us began singing round her piano (her husband went off to do something to his hovercraft while we were at it).


Oh - what was the old Scottish folk song? :tiphat:


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Ingélou said:


> Oh - what was the old Scottish folk song? :tiphat:


O horo ee-ree-ree cai-dil gu Lō.... (O hush thee my baby...). My Gaelic pronunciation is dodgy.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alinde said:


> O horo ee-ree-ree cai-dil gu Lō.... (O hush thee my baby...). My Gaelic pronunciation is dodgy.


:tiphat: 
Still, hats off to you - all my old Scottish folk songs are in the old Scots Tongue, i.e. a variant of English. My father was a lowlander.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I play (guitar accompaniment) and sing tunes by Jethro Tull, King Crimson, Genesis, etc. I have sung bass in performances of choral music by Britten, Schubert, Mozart, etc.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

I sing mostly at church but before Covid I was in a choir.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I went to a singing-music primary school. I hated it as I had to go to choir rehersals in the afternoons. I stopped singing (& playing the piano) after primary school. 20 years later I became an opera fan.

I learned to sing Marci's drinking song from Háry János. I might be better than the old baritone who sings it in Erkel Theatre, but don't know the whole role. I rarely sing it loudly in bus as well, but only after midnight, no one asked me to stop yet.

Maybe I should give a unique concert by singing & playing the church organ.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I sing as often as it snows here in Phoenix, this time of year.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a limited range, but am told I have a good voice. I sang in a band when at school. My challenge is that I can't sing quietly, so it's all or nothing. I therefore now rarely sing unless alcohol is involved.

Many years ago at a sales team meeting, I was tasked with leading one of five teams in a themed piece of entertainment. My team was given the theme of "Opera". It was quite satirical and perhaps more operetta/musical than opera, but it was good fun to plan, prepare and perform. The bosses judged that we won the competition, and as news got round the company, we found ourselves invited to many of the other department's Christmas parties that year, as long as we performed our, "Skit".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

"I don't know" should be an alternative...I just don't know! My wife and I often try to sing songs we don't remember the words to...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

We sing at Christmas, Funeral and Birthday celebrations, following Danish traditions, but otherwise I don't. It can be beneficial, however. I should have chosen another answering option ...


----------

